# Final Stretch!



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope she has an easy delivery, and that Ginger and however many pups all do well .


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Have you scheduled an x-ray? That's the most accurate way to determine how many puppies. Fingers crossed for an uneventful whelping.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

No. Ginger isn't the best at the vet's office, and she gets upset easily. We didn't want to send her into early labor.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You have to weigh the risks to Ginger and pups, possibly upsetting her before or not knowing exactly how many pups need to come out, their positions, and the consequences if they don't.
I expect that you're aware of those but, please talk it over with your vet, if you haven't already.
Whelping and Raising Puppies Pregnant Dams, Breeding Dogs. Page 1 (dogbreedinfo.com)
Does your vet do c-sections or do you have an ER clinic nearby?


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

She has never had any problems with birth, and we have an emergency vet who can do c-sections and/or hormone injections to help her, when we left her this morning to go to a funeral for 2 hours she was shaking, panting, and whining because she was so upset. We can already feel the puppies getting less and less up in her rib area and more towards her birth canal. They are really active and I don't think there will be a problem. And if you remember, she is my mom's dog so I can't make decisions about Ginger.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

🙏


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

My hat's off to you and everyone else who does what you are doing. I wouldn't have a clue!


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

SteveS55 said:


> My hat's off to you and everyone else who does what you are doing. I wouldn't have a clue!


To be completely honest, neither did we. 🤣 I really wish someone had said something before we bred her. I did the math and since she has given birth at 60 and 61 days after her (last 2 litters) breedings. So she could give birth in a couple days.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

How old is Ginger, and how is she doing?


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Puppy Love said:


> How old is Ginger, and how is she doing?


She is doing great! a little uncomfy, but I would be too! She is three and a half years old.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Whew! Ginger woke us up at 3 am this morning and started hard contractions. She lost her mucus plug a while ago and we were waiting expectantly for labor to start. She had 5 puppies still waiting on afterbirth, but all placentas are accounted for. She surprised us with... Sables???!! And 2 black phantoms. 3 girls and 2 boys, all thriving and squeaky. She is resting now and has had some food and water. Their names are Bear, Holly, Nöel, Rudolph, and Eve. They were born in that order. I'll post pics when I can.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

I keep wondering, how on earth did we get sables?! Ginger doesn't carry the A locus, and Tango has had 2 litters beforehand with zero sables. Very strange...Oh well! What a gorgeous color! I'm going to try to post a video of her puppies. Ginger's Christmas Litter


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Looks like everyone is doing well 😊


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Day 3 is over, and they are doing great! Gaining weight and Ginger is being an awesome mom!


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm a little worried about one, Rudolph the smallest. He lost weight the 2nd day, and he gained back that weight but he isn't gaining nearly as much weight as his siblings. He is only 6.3 oz. but his siblings are 8-9 ounces. We are bringing them to the vet to get a check and their tails docked. We will ask the vet about it because he used to work for a Poodle breeder. I'll update you after the appointment. He is still suckling, and showing interest in food, but he is not gaining much weight. Very skinny.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Jkpoodle said:


> I'm a little worried about one, Rudolph the smallest. He lost weight the 2nd day, and he gained back that weight but he isn't gaining nearly as much weight as his siblings. He is only 6.3 oz. but his siblings are 8-9 ounces. We are bringing them to the vet to get a check and their tails docked. We will ask the vet about it because he used to work for a Poodle breeder. I'll update you after the appointment. He is still suckling, and showing interest in food, but he is not gaining much weight. Very skinny.


Aww, poor little guy! Hope he pulls through. Wish your mother didn't dock their tails, especially one that is failing to thrive. Praying for all to go well.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

He's not necessarily failing to thrive, I think he just got the short end of the nutritional stick. Once Ginger's actual milk comes in, I think he will do just fine. He shows a lot of interest in suckling but is not gaining much weight. We will ask the vet if we need to supplement with a milk replacement.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Jkpoodle said:


> He's not necessarily failing to thrive, I think he just got the short end of the nutritional stick. Once Ginger's actual milk comes in, I think he will do just fine. He shows a lot of interest in suckling but is not gaining much weight. We will ask the vet if we need to supplement with a milk replacement.


Oh, good


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

Rudolph has made a remarkable recovery!! He gained 10 percent of his body weight just last night. He is stronger and more active than ever. I think that Ginger's milk came in. We got 2 deposits on the puppies today and another interested. We may keep one for me to show in junior showmanship (UKC) so maybe Nöel. We will have to change her name lol, Noelle is my sister's middle name. It is so hard not to make plans before we evaluate them at 7 weeks. The vet said they all looked good, and he did really well with the docking; the perfect length. Happy (early) New Year!


----------

